

Keep this in mind next time you correspond with an Aussie - sturadnidge
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/mind-your-language/2012/aug/10/mind-your-language-australia

======
sturadnidge
I find this kind of thing fascinating. Personal observations from New York are
"go ahead" vs "after you" and finishing a transaction with "you're all set".
Maybe I'll tone down the use of exclamation marks when corresponding with by
British and American colleagues!

